# Cafe food (for sleeper passengers)?



## Pearly girl (May 21, 2021)

Is the food in the Cafe along with regular meals available for free to passengers in sleeper bedrooms? I have seen both yes and no answers. I will be traveling on the California Zephyr.


----------



## pennyk (May 22, 2021)

No. Not that I have seen.


----------



## jis (May 22, 2021)

Yesterday on the Silver Meteor I was offered Cafe food as a choice for lunch in addition to Flex meals, which they were running short of. Don't ask me how that happens.

But then again the train started from New York with at least one Viewliner 2 with no toilets working in it and stayed that way all the way. Don't ask me how or why that happens either.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 22, 2021)

jis said:


> Yesterday on the Silver Meteor I was offered Cafe food as a choice for lunch in addition to Flex meals, which they were running short of. Don't as me how that happens.
> 
> But then again the train started from New York with at least one Viewliner 2 with no toilets working in it and stayed that way all the way. Don't ask me how or why that happens either.


Experienced the same plumbing issue on the CS... I called and talked with an Amtrak agent who connected me with customer service... when the train stopped in Emeryville, the repair services were waiting... took only a half hour for them to fix the issue and we were on the way.

A plumbing issue on the sleepers... especially when the WC is in your room... is simply not excusable.


----------



## jis (May 22, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> A plumbing issue on the sleepers... especially when the WC is in your room... is simply not excusable.


Well, fortunately Viewliner IIs do not have WCs in Roomettes. We just had to walk two cars over to the other Viewliner II to use the common facilities there.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 22, 2021)

jis said:


> Well, fortunately Viewliner IIs do not have WCs in Roomettes. We just had to walk two cars over to the other Viewliner II to use the common facilities there.


Still not acceptable or something you should have to put up with... after paying so much for sleeper accommodations!


----------



## joelkfla (May 22, 2021)

Alas, VL II -- we had such high hopes for you!


----------



## jis (May 22, 2021)

20th Century Rider said:


> Still not acceptable or something you should have to put up with... after paying so much for sleeper accommodations!


After traveling by VLIIs I came off with a distinct impression that either they are having higher than normal "teething troubles" or (hopefully not) thay are just lemons. The workmanship leaves something to be desired. For example, the trash can covers in toilets are glued onto the hinges, and are prone to just detach. The toilet seats inexplicably detach at one of their mounts. It is possible that I had been extraordinarily blessed with bad luck, I observed all of these in just the 40 hours that I was on VLIIs in the last three days. This of course in addition to the non-working toilet at the origination station which no one apparently could do anything about 

And meanwhile the geniuses at Sunnyside had religiously delivered two of those small toilet paper packs in each of the VL-II Roomettes that have no WCs and the common toilets are delivered with large toilet paper rolls in the usual toilet paper roll mounts. At least the Hialeah folks knew better.


----------



## Qapla (May 22, 2021)

I had to look at this thread twice when I first saw it ... When I first saw the thread title I saw 

*Cat food (for sleeper passengers)?*


Glad I took that second look ...


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 22, 2021)

jis said:


> After traveling by VLIIs I came off with a distinct impression that either they are having higher than normal "teething troubles" or (hopefully not" thay are just lemons. The workmanship leaves something to be desired. For example, the trach can covers in toilets are glued onto the hinges, and are prone to just detach. The toilet seats inexplicably detach at one of their mounts. It is possible that I had been extraordinarily blessed with bad luck, I observed all of these in just the 40 hours that I was on VLIIs in the last three days in addition to the non-working toilet at the origination station which no one apparently could do anything about
> 
> And meanwhile the geniuses at Sunnyside had religiously delivered two of those small toilet paper packs in each of the VL-II Roomettes that have no WCs and the common toilets are delivered with large toilet paper rolls in the usual toilet paper roll mounts. At least the Hialeah folks knew better.


'Me thinks' that those 'bonus' toilet roll packs for your personal use is to make up for the hated flex meals. Think of it as an extra special gift! Cheep cheep!

BTW: It used to be 'made in Japan' was cheep... don't you wish we could have some of their Shinkansen sets???


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 22, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I had to look at this thread twice when I first saw it ... When I first saw the thread title I saw
> 
> *Cat food (for sleeper passengers)?*
> 
> ...


Yes... but don't you think cats would enjoy those flex meals if humans don't???


----------



## zephyr17 (May 22, 2021)

Pearly girl said:


> Is the food in the Cafe along with regular meals available for free to passengers in sleeper bedrooms? I have seen both yes and no answers. I will be traveling on the California Zephyr.


Not normally. There have been exceptions when the diner goes out of service unexpectedly. Also there have been some reports that some crews have allowed it under flex dining, but that appears rare.

So no, do not expect it.


----------



## Palmetto (May 22, 2021)

jis said:


> Well, fortunately Viewliner IIs do not have WCs in Roomettes. We just had to walk two cars over to the other Viewliner II to use the common facilities there.



Having limited mobility, this would present an obstacle for me. Should I consider bringing my own potty?


----------



## me_little_me (May 22, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> Having limited mobility, this would present an obstacle for me. Should I consider bringing my own potty?


Add that to the thread of the list of items suggested when taking Amtrak.

When you are served lemons, don't make lemonade (the sugar is bad for you). Instead make lemon flavored cleaning solution for the brain-washed managers. (Author: me)


----------



## jis (May 22, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> Having limited mobility, this would present an obstacle for me. Should I consider bringing my own potty?


At least on a train like the Meteor with several Sleepers they will certainly shuffle people around to take care of limited mobility folks. But what happens on a train like the Cardinal?


----------

